# Guys, girls with ink, hot or not?



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the forum, but I've noticed there seems to be more gals than guys here. So my question to the other guys is, do you think it's hot, cool, or otherwise sexy I guess, when you see gals with full sleeve tattoos? I sort of stole this idea from ashes thread on girls with pits, (hope you don't mind). Anyway, I like ink on the gals and have seen some nice work on the ladies in the tattoo threads here. :clap: Also like to hear what the gals think of other gals with lots of ink showing..Oh, I'm not trying to make this a tramp stamp, anti-tattoo slam fest either, suppose to be a fun thread.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a half sleeve on my arm and I think it's sexy  lol. and i love it when girls have tattoos but I think some girls go too far and it ends up looking bad... you gotta get good stuff put on you and just.. i dunno, i've seen lots of people that got stuff that just didn't compliment them and looked icky. But in general, very awesomeness. lol


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, it's hot!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think tattoos look good either way, a good artist is key... Though I've never been to hip on other girls with full chest pieces, personally I wouldn't do it, looks cluttered to me... 

Seen some interesting stuff & have seen some really great work just depends


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it looks good on other girls.Of course there are sometimes when it's a little too much or there are a place or two where I personally wouldn't get one,like on my face.But for the most part it looks good.
And ink always looks sexy on a guy!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah but not over done is what like.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I think tattoos look good either way, *a good artist is key*...


+100000 I don't care how hot the girl is, if the ink looks like crap it's a big turn off for me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

wild_deuce03 said:


> +100000 I don't care how hot the girl is, if the ink looks like crap it's a big turn off for me.


Or if it's some silly slang... Lmao I had a friend get his name tattooed on his upper back . I couldn't be mean but darn sure got a laugh along with the artist when he went to take a break :/


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Well of course we are  I have a full sleeve on my left arm, have a little bit of color left, and an working on my right arm now. I have a ton of ink beings as I am a tattoo artist and so is my old man. Some of our best friends are also artists so collecting great work is as easy as making one phone call. A week or so ago I got my 21st tattoo, a pink tattoo machine  I an in no way close to done either. Even though I have a lot of ink, I still think it's not too much. Here's a few pics


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

No I don't mind lol And Kg420 pulls it off very well! (I'm into guys if that sounded wierd lol but I think u pull it off) I'm hoping to get my first tat in december I've had piercings but no tats


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think it depends on the girl and the tattoo itself , some girls just dont suit them , I have 1 and cant wait to get more like they say its really addicting once you have one your most likely gonna get more lol , by the way LOVE the banana costume above LMAO


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO thanks I love my artwork  That was one crazy banana too he can drink like a fish loll


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Muy Caliente!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well if someone is getting a body mod for any reason other than to please themselves they are definitely doing it for the wrong reason!  I don't have any tat's but I have a lot of idea's. I do have my labret pierced though and I got it because I like it, not so other people could think it was cool or attractive. A lot of my family is conservative and will say things about it.. but I really don't care! I didn't have a needle shoved through my lip to impress anyone but myself. hehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree I don't do it for anyone other than myself. I've always had a huge passion for tattoos and becoming an artist was one of the best things I could have ever done. I don't care at all if people don't like it or think it's attractive.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

IDK, I don't see anything wrong with wanting to impress others... As long as that's not the main reason your getting a tattoo. Confidence is a sense of self worth, that's still somewhat worth the reason to get a tattoo. 

Plus tattoos are a great conversation starter & it seems people with body art/piercings tend to be more down to earth & have more life experience than those without.

I think the most important thing is to think about what you want for at least a year instead of grabbing the first 'cute' thing you pick off a wall :/ & go to a talented, reputable artist. 

In some states it's legal for an artist to reuse needles (how effed up??) so always make sure to watch the artist set up as well.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It should be illegal in every state to reuse needles. Just because it get's ran through an auto clave doesn't make it any less dull either. I just have a major problem with putting something in someones skin that has already been in another person. That's just gross. Also people if you walk into a shop and the artist calls his tattoo machine a "gun" turn around and walk out. No "real" tattoo artist who knows what they are doing and has gone through the proper apprenticeship to get here will never call their machines "guns".


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> It should be illegal in every state to reuse needles. Just because it get's ran through an auto clave doesn't make it any less dull either. I just have a major problem with putting something in someones skin that has already been in another person. That's just gross. Also people if you walk into a shop and the artist calls his tattoo machine a "gun" turn around and walk out. No "real" tattoo artist who knows what they are doing and has gone through the proper apprenticeship to get here will never call their machines "guns".


It is disgusting ... My tattoo friend was telling me about that when I looked into my first tattoo. At first I thought he was just bs'ing around because I tend to be gullible (lol). Then he told me he was being serious >.< blech

I don't see how an artist can reuse needles on ppl, when they know good & well they're putting lives at risk


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Also if they use a dull needle it will tear the skin up and the ink will not lay right. Also it will scar and look horrible. Even new needles can have a small burr that can ruin a line or make color just not stick as well. We have eye loops we use to check all needles for tapers or burrs before we use them. Even the smallest things can ruin a tattoo.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I have my entire back done and some on both arms... I think the key is the artist and their ability... All of my stuff was done by the same guy in Las Vegas and nnow he travels here for us... My big thing is that every one of my tats MEANS something... I think there are a lot of people in general that just get tattoos to get them... you ask them what they mean and they look at you stupid...


----------



## TheStunnah (Oct 13, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> I have my entire back done and some on both arms... I think the key is the artist and their ability... All of my stuff was done by the same guy in Las Vegas and nnow he travels here for us... My big thing is that every one of my tats MEANS something... I think there are a lot of people in general that just get tattoos to get them... you ask them what they mean and they look at you stupid...


:goodpost: my next few tats will all have a MEANING, im not just going to get something tattoed on me cos it looked cool lol and look at some1 stupidly wen they ask me wat it means..lol


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

My only tattoo - paws were done first by an inferior artist. The wolf was done by my favorite artist, Kat. It was done in honor of my Great Gran....










I'll eventually get more. They're addictive. Just haven't found another artist I like and the one who did this is in NY state.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

The hardest part for me is finding an artist to work with. Someone that will listen to an idea I have then take the time to start drawing and make the design 'come to life', so to speak. All the other stuff is important, a clean shop, an experienced artist, etc...but if I can't get a connection and work with the person, it's not going to happen. Happy for me, my current artist is a rockin, fun and talented gal that is awesome to work with. I'm a slacker posting pics, but I'll post some of my full sleeve after we finish this week. :hammer:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea i think girls with tats are sexy


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

SEXY I think it is just striaght yummy to see guy or gal covered in ink!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KG.. ((sizzle)) yeah.. making sleeves look hot.. damm.. I'd let you draw on me all day.. =D Ladies like you are few and far between, I agree with the above stated; depends on the person how they carry themselves and the artwork.. I can draw well, and have designed a few tats but still haven't gotten my virgin ink. I have a few brands, does that count? LOL


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I am a chick with a good amount of ink. Mine is all located in easy to cover areas, my back is 2/3rds covered in ink-working on a full backpiece, I have my ribs done on one side, insides of my ankles, a hip with a tat....I like tattoos, when it comes to chicks with ink I think that some can carry the ink, others cannot. I would love a sleeve, but I am not sure that I could carry it right, plus I intend on having another pro job someday. Jay likes my ink, we share the same tattoo, and I have his initials pretty large on my lower then trampstamp area. Whatever I like tattoos.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

DMTWI said:


> So my question to the other guys is, do you think it's hot, cool, or otherwise sexy I guess, when you see gals with full sleeve tattoos?


Not really. I would not go as far as to say that it's a turn-off, but I don't think it helps them to be 'hotter' based on their tattoo(s).


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

My question is how will your tat look at 50-60yrs old? is that tat still gonna look bad a^%? This question is not just for tats but body mods of all kinds. my skin is bare and in my youth i was very close to getting it inked just because i hung around people w/ ink. heck i still hang out at a tat shop once in awhile smoke a cigar and shoot the poop and i'm the only one w/out a tat. i have good friends with ink so i'm not hating on it, i just wanna see how it looks on people as they age. Some will still be proud of there ink but others well who knows...... just my .02


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> KG.. ((sizzle)) yeah.. making sleeves look hot.. damm.. I'd let you draw on me all day.. =D Ladies like you are few and far between, I agree with the above stated; depends on the person how they carry themselves and the artwork.. I can draw well, and have designed a few tats but still haven't gotten my virgin ink. I have a few brands, does that count? LOL


Thank you  I'd imagine that branding has gotta be something fierce. Ouch.



ultramagnus said:


> My question is how will your tat look at 50-60yrs old? is that tat still gonna look bad a^%? This question is not just for tats but body mods of all kinds. my skin is bare and in my youth i was very close to getting it inked just because i hung around people w/ ink. heck i still hang out at a tat shop once in awhile smoke a cigar and shoot the poop and i'm the only one w/out a tat. i have good friends with ink so i'm not hating on it, i just wanna see how it looks on people as they age. Some will still be proud of there ink but others well who knows...... just my .02


Well that all depends on how you care for you body and your tattoo. If you let yourself go and get big the tattoo will stretch and because of that the color won't be as vivid as it once was. Also a lot of people don't put sun block on. If you use sunblock on your tattoos when going out in the sun they won't fade and become dull like most old tattoos you see. I use a special lotion with sunblock that was designed just for tattoos. It's called Ink Fixx. It was created by dermatologists and tattoo artist to keep colors vibrant and not fade from sun exposure. If you take care of yourself and your ink there should be no problem keeping them looking nice


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

ultramagnus said:


> My question is how will your tat look at 50-60yrs old? is that tat still gonna look bad a^%? This question is not just for tats but body mods of all kinds. my skin is bare and in my youth i was very close to getting it inked just because i hung around people w/ ink. heck i still hang out at a tat shop once in awhile smoke a cigar and shoot the poop and i'm the only one w/out a tat. i have good friends with ink so i'm not hating on it, i just wanna see how it looks on people as they age. Some will still be proud of there ink but others well who knows...... just my .02


well I figure when Im 50 or 60, no ones gonna wanna look at my naked self anyway. I don't even wanna see my naked self then, and I literally would have to be taking clothes off to see most of my tattoos. I have my naval pierced, while I was prego it was there, and 10 years later its here, looks the same as it always has.

I have seen 90 year old men with tattoos from wars. Do they look good still? nope, but he's 90, it meant something to him, shoot he lost his mind before that tattoo faded completely. To me it is a reminder that these people where young once, cuz sometimes I think people forget that old people used to be young.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

jayandlacy said:


> well I figure when Im 50 or 60, no ones gonna wanna look at my naked self anyway.


when I have sex,my hand has to sneak up on it.I'm 50.
as to tats,they never did nuthin for me.absolutely never seen one I would put on my body.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

As long as it suits the individual anything is hot to me, as long as she is unique in some way im happy. 
My last girl was a pasty white prim and proper girl and ink just wouldnt have suited her.
I was with a girl for a while who had a full sleeve and the tops of her legs and zippers up the back of them with bows before it was "cool", she was the hottest woman id ever seen if you asked me then.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So I think someone needs to tell these people that whatever look they were going for... well they missed it.... 








































































































Couldn't resist.......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wow that's crazy LOL ... I never got inked I am 31 and ink free lol .. Just not my thing but it's cool to look at.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Well of course we are  I have a full sleeve on my left arm, have a little bit of color left, and an working on my right arm now. I have a ton of ink beings as I am a tattoo artist and so is my old man. Some of our best friends are also artists so collecting great work is as easy as making one phone call. A week or so ago I got my 21st tattoo, a pink tattoo machine  I an in no way close to done either. Even though I have a lot of ink, I still think it's not too much. Here's a few pics


come one now you cant be a bad ass holding a ball python, they have to be the least aggressive snakes in my collection. Might i suggest you hold my 16 foot burmese or my 6 foot diamond back? haha then you will reallllly be a baddass


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

NOT - hahah those photos are just wrong.

Is this the stalking kitty with the bell around its' neck? lol


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ouch, that 'extreme' stuff is too much for me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> So I think someone needs to tell these people that whatever look they were going for... well they missed it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's disgusting. That whole 'trying to be different phrase' was taken waaay out of proportion. Ppl don't need extreme tattoos & extreme body art to express they're different. Ppl are already born with a unique genetic make up, not to mention how the heck does someone breath or sneeze with a 000gauge through their nose? It'd be such a pain keeping all those piercings clean


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hope I don't get flamed for this but some girls can get away with tatts and look hot, and others just can't pull it off. Guess it just depends on the girl and depends on the ink too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SapphirePB said:


> NOT - hahah those photos are just wrong.
> 
> Is this the stalking kitty with the bell around its' neck? lol


WTF?!?!?!?!:flush:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> come one now you cant be a bad ass holding a ball python, they have to be the least aggressive snakes in my collection. Might i suggest you hold my 16 foot burmese or my 6 foot diamond back? haha then you will reallllly be a baddass


That was such a sweet little baby snake. I wanted to take her home with me, Ryan would kill me though he doesn't like snakes.

I would totally enjoy playing with the Burmese  My mom had one that got so big we couldn't keep him in the apartment any more so he went to live at the Sacramento Zoo. Snakes are so awesome. Thee coolest one I've ever held was my friends Indigo Cave dwelling snake. It was so many different colors, just beautiful.

he kinda looked like this


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I have 6 tats and im dying for another!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SapphirePB said:


> NOT - hahah those photos are just wrong.
> 
> Is this the stalking kitty with the bell around its' neck? lol


LMFAO EDDIE! OMG too freakin funny. That's about how big the cat was yes so it is a possibility. 
Hahahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok I'm gunna put a warning on this link cause some of it is just way gross.

*OPEN AT YOUR OWN RISK*
this is going way to far

The Radical Antfarm: Mad Modifications


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> So I think someone needs to tell these people that whatever look they were going for... well they missed it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've got a few. I'll have to take some pics I guess.


----------

